# My Posts don't show up under view posts/your posts (bug with these forums)



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Didn't really know where to put this. But this is what's happening, I've posted a few posts in the last week or so here (been gone for a while) and the last one that shows up in my phone showing the wrong data usage, I posted a message about buying a new laptop, and about getting speaker to work, neither of them show up there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This seems to be a new bug that has been happening in the past few weeks. Seems to have stopped adding threads to Search about a month ago,


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi PC person,

I'm seeing them just fine when checking your user stats. Upper right corner of screen > Welcome, "your name" > Statistics > Find all posts. I can see my last post when using your method of 'view posts/your posts' but I can't check yours with that method......:smile:

We did have a problem with posts not showing in stats as they should....should be almost instant. Check the stats in your User Profile and see if you can find your most recent posts. I'll pass this along to the owners is the issue remains.

**Moved to C&A.

EDIT--I just checked my latest posts and this post does show up when using "View Posts/Your Posts". My post stats are current.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

> I'm seeing them just fine when checking your user stats. Upper right corner of screen > Welcome, "your name" > Statistics > Find all posts. I can see my last post when using your method of 'view posts/your posts' but I can't check yours with that method......:smile:


I'm confused, are you talking about the posts under your name? Not Mine? When I click my name, then statistics, find all posts, at the top of the list it shows me a post I posted back in November called (Phone showing wrong data usage), which is not my most recent thread/post (this one is)



> We did have a problem with posts not showing in stats as they should....should be almost instant. Check the stats in your User Profile and see if you can find your most recent posts. I'll pass this along to the owners is the issue remains.


The way to find them in my user profile is just what you described above, unless there is another way, and as I was saying it doesn't work for me.



> IT--I just checked my latest posts and this post does show up when using "View Posts/Your Posts". My post stats are current.


Well, then I know it's working for you, but not me.

And, I would have posted it in comments and announcements, but I thought only admins and mods can post there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The last one showing for my name is from one month ago, nothing I have posted in the last month.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Spunk: Went into your Profile and all your posts show. Same when viewing "More Posts" next to your name/avatar in this thread.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have cleared the cache and cookies in my Firefox browser, and I logged out of TSF and logged back in. I still only get posts for me from one month ago. I tried it on IE11 and Edge with the same results. As well as many other users previous posts. I guess only Mods can view previous posts?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you definitely on Page #1? Just checked further and your total post count is correct and up to date.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, If I click any other number page, it says it is not available


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've notified VS about this problem. We did have a delay in stat updates earlier this year but not a month's delay.


----------

